# time to drop some more dough



## Red-Eye (Aug 5, 2013)

So im out fishing with a buddy this weekend, we were having great luck throwing all different types of baits. by the end of the day we had all our poles rigged up with different things and just laying all over the boat. Anyway, I get hung up on a rock wall with some vines on it, troll on over to get it, then i hear my rod tip scraping all over the wall and making a horrible noise. look up to find my rod tip snapped. (bps extreme) I got over it and picked up my mojo bass rod with 7 inch senko tied on. I bet it wasnt ten cast later when i caught a rod that was standing up in the boat on my backcast, go to throw the worm and all hell breaks loose. we hear a big clatter of rods and both of us turn to the center of the boat to find that rod tip broken and my mojo to be snapped in half. BAM just like that, in under ten minutes i had broken 300 dollars worth of fishing rods. Sucks right? well me being the optimistic guy i am, i start to think of how i gotta replace it and how excited i now am to get new rods to throw. I am only replacing two of the rods though. 

So now comes the fun part of my imense amount of research and questioning people on what rods to get. Ive decided i wanna stay around the 250 dollar budget range for both rods. For right now im thinking to replace the mojo with a Kistler carbon steel micro rod. And the other one is a tossup. I am looking towards the st croix rage or shimano crucial. SO in your guys eyes what rod wins that one. Or if you have any better choices that you like more than those, you should let a brother know bout em cause im up to look into any rod and consider it, if it fits my budget. even if u have a better choice than the Kistler, id love to hear what you guys think!!!


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2013)

Seriously look at powell rods. They are great rods for the money. I got to throw Captain Ahabs spinning rod setup he had and it is one I will be adding to my arsenal.


----------



## jethro (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a St. Croix Triumph, it's a nice rod for sure but I would bet the Shimano to be lighter.


----------

